# Schwinn Red Phantom. Whats a fair price?



## bralba (Jan 15, 2014)

I found a 1952 Red Phantom and was wondering what you guys think is a fair price for this bike? also can you guys give me some insight on what is original and what isn't? I really appreciate your time and information.


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 15, 2014)

That rear reflector is interesting. Looks like a taillight from a car.  I'm not to good on pricing, but I'm sure others here can help. I usually go on ebay and look at sold listing to find out what people are paying.


----------



## rhenning (Jan 15, 2014)

The rear reflector, seat and maybe the handlebars are not original.  Not a bad original bike.  Price who knows?  I paid $600 for my 1958 Green Phantom and in similar condition but that was more than 10 years ago.  I almost imediately added another $400 to make it a more conplete bike.  You will have to decide what you think it is worth to you but DO NOT buy it just as an investment. Only only buy it if you really want it, can afford it and will enjoy it.  Roger


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 15, 2014)

I think the seat may be original, but has a cover over it. Handlebars may be from another Schwinn.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jan 15, 2014)

First, with that Radiant Red paint, that Phantom is definitely NOT a 1952. it is newer than that as Schwinn did not start using metallic paints on their bikes until I think, 1954, more likely 1955. Another thing that tells me that it is a newer Phantom, is the fact it has a "cloverleaf" front chainring, indicative that the bike may be a 1955 or newer. 

That taillight on the rear fender looks like it came from a 1949 Mercury. That would be worth big money in and of itself, if that is what it is!

Jim.


----------



## prewarkid (Jan 15, 2014)

*What I would pay.*

$600- $1000. Depending closer inspection.


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 15, 2014)

The six hole rack seems to match the paint. I thought they stopped using them around 1951.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Rack is correct and bike is newer than '54. I agree with earlier post to only buy if this is something you really want unless you are getting it ridiculously cheap <$400. V/r Shawn


----------



## Champy (Jan 15, 2014)

*Kickstand*

Is that a aftermarket bolt-on kickstand?  If it is, there will be some frame damage from the original welded on stand.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 15, 2014)

Pinched fork legs where the pivot bolt is? That with the kickstand and seat post clamp makes me think 90's? Am I way off?


----------



## Champy (Jan 15, 2014)

*fork*



pedal4416 said:


> Pinched fork legs where the pivot bolt is? That with the kickstand and seat post clamp makes me think 90's? Am I way off?





They started using that pivot bolt set-up in the 50's.  Even the 90's bike would've had a welded on kick stand.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 15, 2014)

Champy said:


> They started using that pivot bolt set-up in the 50's.  Even the 90's bike would've had a welded on kick stand.




Did some more research and saw that style fork on a later 50's Phantom.


----------



## rhenning (Jan 16, 2014)

Doing some more looking at the bike I would agree it is a later bike than a 1952.  It looks much more similar to my 1958.  Roger


----------



## bike (Jan 16, 2014)

*a dead give away to a later phantom is the bolt through the springer leg*

instead of on an added bung- supposed to be toward the back but they do get turned around


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks like a 57-58 B F Goodrich because of the kickstand. Taillight is cool but if you remove it, the fender will have some nasty drill holes. The seat is wrong. Handlebars look OK. The bike is a nice origional that can be easily brought back to origional. I put the value at $600. Fairly rare Phantom based on the color.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 19, 2014)

I would pull the kickstand and see what sort of frame damage is going on before you buy it. Could also be a decent bargaining chip to get the price down. Likely small holes in the frame where the original kickstand tube was torn off, if so, make a big deal about it.  Easy enough piece to source from a scrap frame, but will take some work to get it sourced and fit and positioned correctly and brazed on, and you will lose some paint and will have to do some touch up. Be sure to remove the kickstand from the donor tube before brazing or you'll kill the spring. Bike is a '55 - '58. Value? Well, it's a pretty complete bike, you won't have to chase down parts. But it's also pretty rough. And the frame damage from the kickstand tube factors in as well. $500 - $600 would be fair. If the rims are no longer S-2s or if they are bent or out-of-round, then adjust downwards.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 21, 2014)

*Early??*

I agree with some of you. By appearances only from a distance it really looks like a late fifties Phantom.


----------

